# Platinum yellow Buttefly X Green female



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Another successful spawn today about 100 fry.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Give us pictures already! lol....congrats btw.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

OK here is the male


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

He is HM when he opens up he is amazing, its just that he knows I have the camera, they all know...just like the talking dog...hahaha


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

He is geno for DT also.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is the mother, I got here and others from Sherolyn this one girl has mothered 5 spawns and this is number 6!!
She was one of Sherolyn's culls but you should see her beautiful sisters!!
So the genetics are there for sure I hav some very nice males from a green dragon spawn with this girl and I can tell you she passed those great genes on for sure!!!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

For some reason I can not undo one of the pics, sorry for the double.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Beautiful fish, Darth! 

I've read articles on how "cull" fish from a good spawn and a good breeder will often give you better results than a nicer fish from a weak spawn. I would be proud to own any of Sherolyn's culls!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I have her stuff spawned to Dragon Plakats, yellows, and Blues the young are VERY strong, like I said this is the ugly stepsister BUT her sister is a princess, no matter they still have the same genes as the show winner!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

You have to make sure you cull your spawn though. Or else those good need will just slowly fad out of the gene pool. Just like evolution of adaptations. The strongest with the best phenotype a survive. When they keep breeding the useless traits fade out.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, that male is cRazY lol. Very unique. I like it!


----------



## bettagirl68840 (Jun 17, 2013)

The male is beautiful! Good luck with the fry


----------

